# Another Texan....



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats on the retirement. You should have some great fun in SPI. Have you already fished there a bit?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to Microskiff, congrats on making it to the finish line (retirement), now go put the Beavertail to good use in God's country SPI!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Retired life, where every day is Saturday!

Welcome!


----------



## Bill Balch (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome-I have fished Laguna Madre quite a bit over the years, and will be there this July for a couple more days with Captain Tim O'Brien.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Bill Balch said:


> Retiring to SPI before you know it in a Beavertail Mosquito I bought off Microskiff.....


Full time living on SPI or a winter home?


----------



## Bill Balch (Jun 23, 2019)

Probably about six months a year.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats and enjoy your time in that special place. I'm jealous. When I fished there last December with a couple guides I fantasized about poling my own Mosquito across those gorgeous flats.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Unsolicited advice. Rent or RV first. Many baby boomers have come before you and are no longer in the great horse desert. I have occasionally enjoyed the waters of the Laguna Madre for over forty years, but I would not live there. Two reasons: the climate wears humans down and I don't believe in adding pressure to the natural resource by living in it. The only reason the Laguna Madre still exist in it's current condition is the massive King/Kleburg ranch and Padre Island National Seashore. 


Bill Balch said:


> Probably about six months a year.


advice


----------



## Lucky (Mar 28, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Unsolicited advice. Rent or RV first. Many baby boomers have come before you and are no longer in the great horse desert. I have occasionally enjoyed the waters of the Laguna Madre for over forty years, but I would not live there. Two reasons: the climate wears humans down and I don't believe in adding pressure to the natural resource by living in it. The only reason the Laguna Madre still exist in it's current condition is the massive King/Kleburg ranch and Padre Island National Seashore.
> 
> advice


Agree. Depending upon where you are coming from, it might be too much of a shift, but definitely give it a try. PS- It's the Wild Horse Desert.


----------

